# Help me to choose my next wax



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Am going to buy at least 2 new waxes no matter what, just need help choosing which ones: 

Bouncer's Vanilla Ice
Chemical guys Black
DJ SNH
Pinnacle Souveran
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Zymol Glasur
Zymol concours
.....and really want to add Raceglaze Black label onto the list but just a bit out of my price range at this moment in time as I'm trying to save up

I'm thinking dead certain to go with DJ SNH as I've got DJ lime prime lite, Supernatural and the Supernatural carnuba glaze so should compliment one another. Also, if I go for DJ SNH I can prob stretch the budget a bit and get a further 2 more.

Here's the waxes I've got just looking for 2 or 3 new ones now:

AF Desire 200ml
AF Illusion 200ml 
AF Illusion 200ml (2 lots of Illusion thanks to the £50 deal at amazon)
AF Spirit 200ml 

Bouncers CTR 250ml

BMD Origins 200ml
BMD Sirius Dark 200ml

DJ Supernatural V2. 200ml 

Raceglaze 55' 237ml 
Raceglaze 55' 237ml (Own 2 pots of this as I swapped my 2nd pot of AF Desire for RG55 with AndyTDI as I much prefer RG55 even though the price suggests Desire should be better)

Sonax Premium Class Carnuba 250ml

Vics concourse 6oz.





Also wondering if there's any other waxes that I should consider


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

None off your list 

How about FK1000 and another choice from the superb BMD range :thumb:


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

ADS Kotsos wax. Should be part of everyone's collection IMO. Very reasonably priced aswell.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

O`Neil said:


> None off your list
> 
> How about FK1000 and another choice from the superb BMD range :thumb:


I've got FK1000 already, but didn't write it down as it's a sealant and not a wax


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

shakey85 said:


> ADS Kotsos wax. Should be part of everyone's collection IMO. Very reasonably priced aswell.


Which retailer sells this? I don't know anything about ADS yet but keep hearing their name crop up?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Which retailer sells this? I don't know anything about ADS yet but keep hearing their name crop up?


Matt aka stangalag on the forum.

http://www.obsidiandetailing.com/


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

shakey85 said:


> Matt aka stangalag on the forum.
> 
> http://www.obsidiandetailing.com/


Thanks mate. Never heard of the kostos one you mentioned but remember seeing a thread done with Art de shine and it did look very good. I'll have a look on that website, but any idea what the difference is between kostos and art de shine?


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks mate. Never heard of the kostos one you mentioned but remember seeing a thread done with Art de shine and it did look very good. I'll have a look on that website, but any idea what the difference is between kostos and art de shine?


ArtDeShine is the brand (like meguiars, auto finesse etc). 
Kotsos is the name of the wax itself


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks mate. Never heard of the kostos one you mentioned but remember seeing a thread done with Art de shine and it did look very good. I'll have a look on that website, but any idea what the difference is between kostos and art de shine?


ArtDeShine Obsidian Wax :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks mate. Never heard of the kostos one you mentioned but remember seeing a thread done with Art de shine and it did look very good. I'll have a look on that website, but any idea what the difference is between kostos and art de shine?


Oops sorry my bad. Looking through that website I remember the car that I saw that looked very good was done with art de sicko.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

shakey85 said:


> ArtDeShine is the brand (like meguiars, auto finesse etc).
> Kotsos is the name of the wax itself


Just seen that Obsidien was the best wax winner from the 2013 wax awards. Any ideas of the difference in looks between kotsos and obsidien? Thanks


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Just seen that Obsidien was the best wax winner from the 2013 wax awards. Any ideas of the difference in looks between kotsos and obsidien? Thanks


It is one and the same. Some people refer to it as ADS Kotsos, some ADS Obsidian, but the full name is ADS Kotsos Obsidian. It's a great wax. Spreads forever, leaves a great shine, beads well and lasts for a few months. Given the very reasonable price, everyone should have it in their possession.

I understand that Stangalang is awaiting the latest shipment arriving, but when it does then I would advise not to hang around because it will fly out of the door.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for this Bevvo, was clueless about Art the Shine. Really keen to add Obsidien to the collection at this price point. Will pm stangalang to check when it might be due. Any idea where the shipment is coming from? The majority of my waxes are made in UK


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

With the options you give - and considering you are going to get the AdS wax - I would say Glasur and Black Label are the two I would buy (again) given the choice.

Still have the BL and love it :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Alxg,

I remember reading about the Obsidien a while ago but forgot about it. It looks like it could bring a bit of a 'blingy' finish but might be mistaken though. In any case, I could do with some of that

What waxes do you own alxg? I'm very envious that you've got Black label. I think RG55 is probably my favourite wax, so really just want to get Black label once i've saved up the cash just to see what Raceglaze can do when pushing the bounderies of perfection.

Also, have you tried AdS Obsidian?


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks for this Bevvo, was clueless about Art the Shine. Really keen to add Obsidien to the collection at this price point. Will pm stangalang to check when it might be due. Any idea where the shipment is coming from? The majority of my waxes are made in UK


The shipment is coming from Singapore. Due any day soon I think. I will be seeing Matt (Stangalang) on Sunday so I will ask when he expects it to arrive. Matt is a pleasure to deal with and a genuinely honest guy. As is ArtDeShine Alfred, the owner of the ADS company. Alfred is hopefully coming over for Waxstock and this should coincide with Matt's new shipment of some tried and tested products as well as some eagerly awaited such as the ArtDeJohnson Repelcoat amongst others.

Take a look at the ADS section here frequently just in case I miss something.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks bevvo, very helpful. I think I'm going to have fun with AdS Obsidian.

Have got these glazes as well at my disposal to inject some life into the paintwork before application:

Clearkote RMG

Dodo Juice LPL

CG Blacklight
CG E-Z Creme
CG Glossworks Glaze

Megs #7
Megs #UP

Prima Amigo


Going to get some Obsidian as I like the look of that and was after a 'blingy' looking wax which is why I was considering the R222 100%. I still want to get that, but on this occasion will hold off a bit longer as I do really want Glasur in the collection sooner rather than later. Think that I'll go for these 4 as two of them aren't that expensive and Pinnacle Souveran have been meaning to buy for ages:

AdS Obsidian
DJ SNH
Pinnacle Souveran
Zymol Glasur


RG Black label will come another time, as unfortunetely a bit out of my budget at this moment in time.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Zaino polish and Z... grand finale
Vics red
Fusso

Werkstat prime as it cleans better than clay


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Jade for you're input. The closest product I've got compared to the Z5 pro that you mentioned is Britemax elements sealant. Used it yesterday on mrs car and it does look good, even if not quite up there with Z5 pro.

Already got vics red by the way It's good, but RG55 is better imh:thumb: Smells better, spreads like butter making it easier to apply, buffs off easier, and leaves a very unique honey wet shine with very good durability. Also made in UK:thumb:

Lot's of hype for vics red , imh the people hyping it up have yet to try Sonax Xtreme Carnuba for £16 per pot for 200ml. Vics red only 6oz (less than 190ml) and nearly £40. Sonax Xtreme leaves darkening effect with dripping wet finish and lots of gloss, more so than vics red and has blingy look. Spreads like butter, wipe on wipe off. The only let down is durability but at that price point re-application isn't so much as an issue


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dont overlook BMD's TAURUS wax, I know some of their others are more show type finish waxes but taurus really adds depth brings out colour, sparkles flake and has a seriously impressive gloss/shine to it plus it really does help the fight against tar spots and all the other crap that sticks to the paint.
another one well worth a look is BOUNCERS new wax, cant remember the name but it looks to give stunning shine and finish, one im waiting to try


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its Bouncers Ereganzu wax, hopefully will be trying a sample soon, and the pics ive seen of the finish it leaves are remarkable


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

From your list Zymol Concours and Vanilla Ice.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

From your list I have tried
DJ SNH
Pinnacle Souveran
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Zymol Glasur
Zymol concours

I will chose Pinnacle Souveran "show wax" super easy to use , gives warm wet finish , Zymol Concours gives great sheeting with nice finish too . If you are looking for durable wax go directly To SNH :thumb: it gives great finish but the smell of this wax like jet fuel .


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> From your list I have tried
> DJ SNH
> Pinnacle Souveran
> R222 100% Carnauba wax
> ...


What about the silver pot I can see in you're avatar photo next to RG 55, isn't that Black Label?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> From your list Zymol Concours and Vanilla Ice.


Thanks. I know that you've tried a lot, and you're wealth of knowledge & experience is higher than me. You're wax collection you've got made mine look puny.

Re: Concours, I do really want to get that, it's just that I think I might be better off starting with Glasur, as an entry level zymol wax before jumping up the ladder to concours. Doing it this way, I'm hoping I can avoid disappointment rather than starting with concours, then working down to Glasur (from a price point perspective). I hope that makes sense.

P.S. I did also consider Zymol ebony wax. Not sure if anyone has anything to add about that? As I have a black car I thought it would be a good wax to own


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> P.S. I did also consider Zymol ebony wax. Not sure if anyone has anything to add about that? As I have a black car I thought it would be a good wax to own


Found this link with lots of reviews and hype about ebony http://m.autoanything.com/car-care/zymol-ebony-wax-customer-reviews


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> What about the silver pot I can see in you're avatar photo next to RG 55, isn't that Black Label?


Black Label  very durable wax , very very soft oily wax "mash" , smell like Victoria Chaos with hint of DJ RMT smell , gives nice depth and gloss , the look and sheeting still fresh and strong for 2+ months no matter which shampoo you use the BlackLabel very strong wax . Did you see the new RaceGlaze wax 
RaceGlaze Red Label Hybrid Ultra Wax £425


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Whilst I haven't tried quite a few on that list, I do have Vanilla Ice and it is a stunning wax.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> Alxg,
> 
> I remember reading about the Obsidien a while ago but forgot about it. It looks like it could bring a bit of a 'blingy' finish but might be mistaken though. In any case, I could do with some of that
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have really trimmed my collection down now - common sense prevailed eventually - but I have used/owned alot of what is available, including:

Colli 476/915/845, Dodo RR/PH/SN/SNH, SV BoS/Zuff/Shield, Zymol Concours/Glasur/Destiny/Atlantique/Vintage, RG 55/BL:argie: & Vics Red to name just a few.

I finally decided to keep what I liked and clear the rest over time; good for the soul (and wallet too).
I do rate Black Label very highly as it just gives the look I like and is nice to work with; as Maxi says it also lasts well so yes it costs but the overall experience of owning/using it is really nice, not to mention the pot! If you like 55 you'll love BL :thumb:

I do have Obsidian but as yet haven't used it, but knowing Matt as I do and also what his attitude is towards AdS product, it won't be a waste of anyone's money.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Chewy that Zaino needs extra pre clean, and guy i know wins competitions with it.
and guy at polished bliss said try AF Illusion on top of W/prime..on black cars.
its going on my black BMW next.
Sonax does deepen color, i still get HARD water spots with it tho..its on desirable atm..neerly gone.

Taurus, to try when i get another BMD wax on top..

NEW Obsidian to try 

RG55 to try..

btw
Nanotech Turtle wax as a top up is a nuetral liq wax, you can 50/50 mix with sprayer does me..5 quid too.green bottle..crazy beeds.n lasts.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Not on the list but you need Soft 99 Fusso Coat

Beats every single wax on that list hands down.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Black Label  very durable wax , very very soft oily wax "mash" , smell like Victoria Chaos with hint of DJ RMT smell , gives nice depth and gloss , the look and sheeting still fresh and strong for 2+ months no matter which shampoo you use the BlackLabel very strong wax . Did you see the new RaceGlaze wax
> RaceGlaze Red Label Hybrid Ultra Wax £425


Saw that, and it looks like something else with the 73% White Grade One Carnauba. I can't say as I haven't used either of these, but I wonder how it would compare to Black Label or Zymol Concours.

How does Black Label compare in terms of looks compared to Zymol concours?

I am also interested in the Hybrid Blue Paste Wax (200ml) It's looks like the Raceglaze version of Dodo Juice SNH


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

alxg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have really trimmed my collection down now - common sense prevailed eventually - but I have used/owned alot of what is available, including:
> 
> ...


That's a hugely impressive list:thumb: Would you be able to tell me 
how does Black Label compare in terms of looks compared to Zymol concours in your honest view point?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Jade Warrior said:


> Chewy that Zaino needs extra pre clean, and guy i know wins competitions with it.
> 
> Sonax does deepen color, i still get HARD water spots with it tho..its on desirable atm..neerly gone.


It doesn't last long, and agree with the water spots. What do you think of the smell? It's one of the best smelling waxes I've used so far imh. Smell aside, It's a very blingy wax which looks outstanding on application, more impressive than vics concourse (as an example)., though once car has been washed via 2BM the bling, wetness and gloss levels deteriorate considerably. It's a wax that needs to be topped up after every wash to maintain it's beauty imh. I bought the Sonax premium class carnuba which is basically like an upscaled version of the Xtreme Carnuba. The premium class has slightly less bling compared to the Xtreme but it's still very wet looking and maintains the darkening affect although it's a bit harder to buff off. On the bright side, the stunning looks are longer lasting and you don't get the hard water spots. Also comes in a 250ml pot.

Also, what is the pre-clean for Zaino Z5 pro that you're mate uses?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyway, I just ordered Pinnacle Souveran and Dodo SNH:thumb: Have been wanting to add Souveran to my collection for a long time now so about time that I did.


Will have a good think about the next wax, as I'm undecided on AdS Obsidian wax as it now comes in an aluminium tin which is a shame as I rather liked the white one.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> That's a hugely impressive list:thumb: Would you be able to tell me
> how does Black Label compare in terms of looks compared to Zymol concours in your honest view point?


Thanks, although it shows how the bug bites you :lol:

From memory, Concours for me wasn't that impressive; certainly not as deep a finish as I get with Black Label, and I just didn't like the smell either 
Zymol water behaviour is always very good from Glasur upwards so that will never disappoint, but for me when it comes to rating waxes I always incorporate the "experience" factor into it too. So, does it feel like I'm really taking care of the car or am I putting a perfunctory product on it? 
Some will argue they are one and the same thing, but I don't have the same feeling about using 845 as I do with BoS, even though they do the same job - 845 for much longer - but to me that's secondary.

I can send you a little BL to try if you like on a panel or two?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> How does Black Label compare in terms of looks compared to Zymol concours?


Black Label gives more reflectivity , clarity , brighter finish without lose any richness and depth in colour , Some waxes like Victoria Concours , Souveran , Lusso Oro give very warm wet finish with less reflectivity while others waxes like P21s Concours , Supernatural , Victoria Collectors gives more reflectivity or silvery mirror finish with less richness but there is few waxes like SNH , Blacklabel , Zymol Concours can enhance clarity , depth , richness ,reflectivity "good balance" maybe you can achieve same this result in two step wax over sealant


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Re: Concours, I do really want to get that, it's just that I think I might be better off starting with Glasur, as an entry level zymol wax before jumping up the ladder to concours. Doing it this way, I'm hoping I can avoid disappointment rather than starting with concours, then working down to Glasur (from a price point perspective). I hope that makes sense.


Zymol kits Holiday Sampler #1 Carbon - Concours - Titanum maybe will be better choice than pay for big pot , also you can buy sample pot of RG55 , SNH .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> Thanks. I know that you've tried a lot, and you're wealth of knowledge & experience is higher than me. You're wax collection you've got made mine look puny.
> 
> Re: Concours, I do really want to get that, it's just that I think I might be better off starting with Glasur, as an entry level zymol wax before jumping up the ladder to concours. Doing it this way, I'm hoping I can avoid disappointment rather than starting with concours, then working down to Glasur (from a price point perspective). I hope that makes sense.
> 
> P.S. I did also consider Zymol ebony wax. Not sure if anyone has anything to add about that? As I have a black car I thought it would be a good wax to own


I'm never disappointed with Zymol Concours. Like someone said above, it's not only about the looks that the wax gives but "how it makes you feel" applying it. Zymol Concours is one of those that makes you feel you are using something special. I have Zymol Glasur (sample pot) but I've never used it. Each time I look at it I'm then reminded how much I love Z concours and always go for that one.

You need to decide what kind of look you are trying to achieve with the paintwork. I really like Vics Concours wax but I don't like it on my metallic red as it darkens the paint too much for my liking. Zymol gives clarity much like BMD Miura does. Another that looks good on my car is Def Wax Show Edition.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Chewy
yeah desirable needs constant top ups, 5 on mine lol, with sonax between, got fed up with that, tried original V OLD demon shine, no spots, just dirty rain dust.

I use Turtle wax nano top ups on other BM, agin rain dust..over R222, London eh..

dont know what guy used for Z preclean..dint go there, but i use RG preclean Pink cream..but moving to werkstat prime after recent posts and chat with P / Bliss guy..combined with clay cloth ..sorted !
Best smell is poorboys blue bubblegum..lasts few weeks fantastic on blue..n cheep
mIKE41 sent me some v6 mixed wax, i think he shat in it.. hahaha
btw if you dont have NEW VER R1NE snowfoam also cleaner all singing etc get it now
from Russ 07717 298367 vf urgent..no more ever..


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Z Concours for the whole experience as others have said.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

alxg said:


> Thanks, although it shows how the bug bites you :lol:
> 
> I can send you a little BL to try if you like on a panel or two?


I do really appeciate you're offer mate but I've got to decline. As much as I want to try Black Label, I just think it's a shame to cut it up and send it away to me. I will eventually end up buying this wax just because I do really like Raceglaze 55', and after reading you're comments and Maxi's I know it's a wax that I'd like to own. Thanks mate


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> there is few waxes like SNH , Blacklabel , Zymol Concours can enhance clarity , depth , richness ,reflectivity "good balance" maybe you can achieve same this result in two step wax over sealant


Have you tried Vics hybrid wax? Are you able to tell me difference in looks with this compared to SNH?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Have you tried Vics hybrid wax? Are you able to tell me difference in looks with this compared to SNH?


I have tried Victoria Hybrid wax I don't think there is big difference but SNH show the true depth, richness with great *clarity* , SNH gives great result when I used it on solid black . SNH gives everything richness , clarity , reflectivity , depth in colour :thumb: I noticed Dodo Juice waxes especially Supernatural wax gives extra clarity "purest reflection" more than others.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have tried Victoria Hybrid wax I don't think there is big difference but SNH show the true depth, richness with great *clarity* , SNH gives great result when I used it on solid black . SNH gives everything richness , clarity , reflectivity , depth in colour :thumb: I noticed Dodo Juice waxes especially Supernatural wax gives extra clarity "purest reflection" more than others.


My limited experience of sealants, while they obviously improve reflections and flake pop, I almost always lose clarity, depth and wetness when using them (compared to a nice carnuba wax like RG55) Re: SNH: Reflectivity is improved with it being semi-sealant, but surprising to hear that depth, richness and clarity are also enhanced. It must be quite something.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SNH review by Orca http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211332&highlight=Orca


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

chewy_ said:


> I do really appeciate you're offer mate but I've got to decline. As much as I want to try Black Label, I just think it's a shame to cut it up and send it away to me. I will eventually end up buying this wax just because I do really like Raceglaze 55', and after reading you're comments and Maxi's I know it's a wax that I'd like to own. Thanks mate


It's no bother honestly, sometimes you need to tickle an itch before going full on in with a bear claw! I love the stuff, as I think does Nasser (Maxi) but £300 is a lot to spend to find out you don't.

Offer still stands if you change your mind :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> SNH review by Orca http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211332&highlight=Orca


Looking forward to try it, though I will apply over a sealant safe glaze like e-z creme for more wet look. Thanks for sharing that review, it was a good one.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I noticed Dodo Juice waxes especially Supernatural wax gives extra clarity "purest reflection" more than others.


I agree with this totally; I did a 50:50 on the bonnet of my A5 (Phantom Black Met) with SN and BoS, and for those who say waxes can't be different then I would say try that test. 
The BoS was slightly darker and deeper looking but the SN was much more glass like - almost sealant like.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/IMG_04911_zpsd1fcddb9.jpg.html]

Got this in the post yeterday (8oz). Waiting for R222 Concours (blue lid), Vics Collectors, and DJ SNH to arrive in the post sometime soon. I decided to go for these cheaper waxes instead of an expensive one (for now), as I want to have some fun comparing them all against each other, and I don't mind stripping them off the car weekly in order to do so as they don't cost a fortune like Zymol Concours or RG Black Label. When I reach the heights of Zymol Concours and Black Label I doubt I'll be inclined to strip those off my paint work.

Anyway, it should be a couple of exciting months ahead for me as I'll see how Souveran fairs against RG55, Vics Red, Illusion, Bouncers CTR in terms of depth, wetness, clarity and reflections. Will be mainly using these waxes over Amigo, RMG, CG Glossworkz, or Megs UP as they'll give me a deep wet base to work from. Was tempted as well to go for Blackfire Wet Diamond sealant (AFPP) as I heard great things: On LSP-free paintwork, would like to go with a nice glaze as above (via machine), topped with Blackfire Wet Diamond sealant.,. I heard great things about this sealant and it can maybe help me to give a more reflective look where waxes like Illusion, and Vics red struggle. I heard that Souveran over Wet diamond sealant is meant to give off a deep, wet, glossy and reflective finish so almost went for the Blackfire Wet Diamond but then decided against it as I've got a half-full tub of Britemax Elements sealant that needs using up, which is also a polymer sealant and give a warm finish similar to a carnuaba wax.

I also bought some DJ Supernatural Shampoo (500ml) to compliment SNH and Supernatural, and carnuaba glaze that I got from AndyTDI.

Also want to try out SNH over Blacklight as per maxi milans suggestion in another thread,.,. just to see if it mutes the wet mirror finish from Blacklight.. anyway thanks for all you're help. Won't be buying any more waxes for a while as I've got enough to be getting on with for the moment.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Be sure to use the SN Shampoo when you use Vics Red, it really brings the finish up :thumb:


----------

